# First Foal



## topnotchminis (Sep 3, 2008)

I was wondering what you think of my new foal. He was born August 23. He is out of a dapple grey mare and a snowflake appy stud. His name is Mystique Valcors Sir Jay Jay .....AKA Jay Jay. His mom is Balihi Foxy Lady, and his dad is Mystique Valcors with Sprinkles on Top.


----------



## Jill (Sep 3, 2008)

He is adorable


----------



## The Simple Life Farm (Sep 3, 2008)

He is precious, congrats on a healthy bundle of joy!!!!!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Sep 3, 2008)

Oh my, he is adorable!



Congratulations on such a cutie.


----------



## topnotchminis (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks! I don't know if you can see but he has blue eyes!


----------



## LittleRibbie (Sep 3, 2008)

Adorable...the last picture shows his great little eye lashes!


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Sep 3, 2008)

Oh my goodness, I want him!!!!!!! Lucky you!!!!!! He is beautiful!!!!!!!!!


----------



## topnotchminis (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks everyone. He is so sweet. He runs up to you and rubs all over you. I have never met a foal so young so sweet.


----------



## topnotchminis (Sep 4, 2008)

Is he considered a creme or what color?


----------



## fancyappy (Sep 4, 2008)

he is adorable Congrats!!!!!

We just had our first mini foal 2 weeks ago and she is so much fun...not as friendly as your guy though. Hope that will change.]


----------



## minie812 (Sep 4, 2008)

What a cute little guy...& what color is he?


----------



## lilmiraclesfarm (Sep 4, 2008)

Oh my gosh is he cute. I love his color.


----------



## Matt73 (Sep 4, 2008)

He's gorgeous! Congratulations! So is the mare. She doesn't look dapple grey though. She looks to be silver black (silver dapple).


----------



## Matt73 (Sep 4, 2008)

topnotchminis said:


> Is he considered a creme or what color?



I'll bet he's silver black like his mom...


----------



## topnotchminis (Sep 4, 2008)

Here is his mom when she is cleaned up and shaved.


----------



## Matt73 (Sep 4, 2008)

topnotchminis said:


> Here is his mom when she is cleaned up and shaved.



Yup...Exact same colour as my Lexus, a gorgeous silver black/dapple mare


----------



## topnotchminis (Sep 4, 2008)

They look like twins!


----------



## Matt73 (Sep 5, 2008)

topnotchminis said:


> They look like twins!






I think silver black is my favourite colour (along with buckskin and grey LOL).

My girly girl is expecting her first foal in May/June of '09. She's bred to my new buckskin stallion. Can't wait. According to the colour chart thingy she should have either a silver buckskin or silver bay (another favourite colour



). I hope he/she is as cute as your new little one


----------



## topnotchminis (Sep 5, 2008)

Thanks! I am thinking about keeping him to show not sure yet. Thanks for the replies!


----------

